# CPMC / Frontier



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

Central park medical college in lahore or frontier medical college,abbottabad.
Friends,which one is better in all prospects.....???
Your help needed!
Regards!


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

frontier medical college was established in 1995, it's well-renowned & one of the best from campus point of view...
i didnt find CPMC campus a big 1.

CPMC is a new 1, they are going to take 4th batch this year, it gained fame because of some positions in UHS exams, otherwise itz still the last resort in lahore for most of the students.


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

lite_lord said:


> Central park medical college in lahore or frontier medical college,abbottabad.
> Friends,which one is better in all prospects.....???
> Your help needed!
> Regards!


have you applied in CPMC lite_lord ?#confused


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

anas90 said:


> have you applied in CPMC lite_lord ?#confused


naa yaar!
I am thinking that i should apply otherwise it will be a big risk.
Anas!their campus on web is looking awesome!


----------



## imrankharal (Sep 20, 2010)

degree of fr?ntier is considered best after aga khan ,have u got admsn in frontier??


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

imrankharal said:


> degree of fr?ntier is considered best after aga khan ,have u got admsn in frontier??


how can you say it lol?
Some people say shifa's best and you aren't at high claim by giving frontier that reputation.....


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

lite_lord said:


> naa yaar!
> I am thinking that i should apply otherwise it will be a big risk.
> Anas!their campus on web is looking awesome!


but i didnt find it that awsome..!

did you get call from frontier?


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

imrankharal said:


> degree of fr?ntier is considered best after aga khan ,have u got admsn in frontier??


i think; frontier is nowhere in the 5 or 10 top medical institutions of country.


----------



## shanikhan (Dec 23, 2009)

lite_lord said:


> how can you say it lol?
> Some people say shifa's best and you aren't at high claim by giving frontier that reputation.....


degree of shifa and frontier is the same!


----------



## shanikhan (Dec 23, 2009)

anas90 said:


> i think; frontier is nowhere in the 5 or 10 top medical institutions of country.


There are no stats that say it! Its just your own thinking#angry besides no one is claiming that frontier is in top 10! The post says about degree and its is same as Shifa Medical College!


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

Yeah its sure degree is same whether you are in frontier or somewhere like margalla but at the end of the day there are a lot more other things other than degree...
A student if he wants,should be a real article after 6 years of mbbs...
Yes i got called from frontier...


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

shanikhan said:


> There are no stats that say it! Its just your own thinking#angry besides no one is claiming that frontier is in top 10! The post says about degree and its is same as Shifa Medical College!


i take my words back...........#yes sorry for hurting sentiments!#happy


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

lite_lord said:


> Yeah its sure degree is same whether you are in frontier or somewhere like margalla but at the end of the day there are a lot more other things other than degree...
> A student if he wants,should be a real article after 6 years of mbbs...
> Yes i got called from frontier...


CONGRATS lite_lord!

what was the deadline for application?


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

anas90 said:


> CONGRATS lite_lord!
> 
> what was the deadline for application?


thanks anas bro,deadline i think was 10 aug and test held in september,how you compare both of above?


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

CPMC benefit can be;it is affiliated with uhs and uhs is known to keep good check and balance.....


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

lite_lord said:


> thanks anas bro,deadline i think was 10 aug and test held in september,how you compare both of above?


Sallam bro! if you are willing to apply CPMC, then decide as soon as possible, because interviews are complulsory part there & it's conducted a week after submission of application.:happy:


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

lite_lord said:


> thanks anas bro,deadline i think was 10 aug and test held in september,how you compare both of above?


2ndly it depends on your priorities yar! there is not 'a big difference' b/w doing mbbs from these 2.

degee of Bahria uni.is equally good as of UHS.

CPMC has not made its name up to par , take account of this factor also.


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

anas90 said:


> Sallam bro! if you are willing to apply CPMC, then decide as soon as possible, because interviews are complulsory part there & it's conducted a week after submission of application.:happy:


have you applied there anas?


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

lite_lord said:


> have you applied there anas?


yup! i had interview of Rashid Latif on 20th, i applied there the same day... both are nearby each other.


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

lite_lord said:


> CPMC benefit can be;it is affiliated with uhs and uhs is known to keep good check and balance.....


yeah! UHS maintains a strong check & balance in all punjab medical colleges & you will be in healthy competition with medical students from all over the punjab in a UHS affiliated medical college.


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

CPMC is better than rlmc,so i suggest you if you got in at both then prefer cpmc...


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

lite_lord said:


> CPMC is better than rlmc,so i suggest you if you got in at both then prefer cpmc...


i'll definitely prefer CPMC...#yes

whats your decision about frontier?#confused


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

anas90 said:


> i'll definitely prefer CPMC...#yes
> 
> whats your decision about frontier?#confused


actually i wanted to go lahore/islamabad and i am very confused whether i should wait for other colleges or should go to frontier...


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

lite_lord said:


> actually i wanted to go lahore/islamabad and i am very confused whether i should wait for other colleges or should go to frontier...


what is deadline for fee submission in frontier?


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

anas90 said:


> what is deadline for fee submission in frontier?


today!


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

lite_lord said:


> today!


consult frontier ppl for refund policy & submit the fees......#yes

you may not get a better chance than frontier......#happy


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

lite_lord! you need to take a total of 3500 to cpmc for prospectus & applying fees...
only applying fees is more than others.

your private messages inbox is full, delete all msgs... otherwise nobody will be able to msg you.


----------



## mehsum (Jul 30, 2011)

I guess CPMC is a better option. Abbotabad is so far away from lahore.


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

mehsum said:


> I guess CPMC is a better option. Abbotabad is so far away from lahore.


but m from Gujrat!


----------



## mehsum (Jul 30, 2011)

Again, Lahore is just a 2 hour drive from Gujrat. Compared to the 6 hours of Abbotabad.


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

But cpmc disadvantage is that it is not included in IMED list'


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

lite_lord said:


> But cpmc disadvantage is that it is not included in IMED list'


foriegn ppl prefer Avicenna medical directory over IMED list these days...#happy

check its recognition in Avicenna directory. #yes


----------



## mehsum (Jul 30, 2011)

yea right. Then I guess you should goto Frontier =) Best of luck!


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

anas90 said:


> foriegn ppl prefer Avicenna medical directory over IMED list these days...#happy
> 
> check its recognition in Avicenna directory. #yes


it isn't


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

lite_lord said:


> But cpmc disadvantage is that it is not included in IMED list'


IMED recognition and Avicenna Directory Inclusion is not the basic demand here, once a college gets it's affiliation with PMDC, the college administration just had to fill in a few forms and send them to these authorities.. So, you shouldn't worry about it, it's a matter of just a month or so..

CPMC has it's flaws and advantages as well...

Advantages:
1- Good Basic Science Faculty
2- Studious Environment
3- Good Basic Sciences Reputation

Flaws:
1- Attached Hospital is deserted and I doubt presence of any patients there.. It's attached to Bhatti Hospital, no one knows about it..
2- Clinical Science Faculty is not that good.
3- Location


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

lite_lord said:


> actually i wanted to go lahore/islamabad and i am very confused whether i should wait for other colleges or should go to frontier...


Dude, Frontier has a very low merit.. And when you'll come into the job market, You'll be disregarded much and you might face unemployment afterwards.. Because, in Punjab, no one accepts Frontier..


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

masterh said:


> IMED recognition and Avicenna Directory Inclusion is not the basic demand here, once a college gets it's affiliation with PMDC, the college administration just had to fill in a few forms and send them to these authorities.. So, you shouldn't worry about it, it's a matter of just a month or so..
> 
> CPMC has it's flaws and advantages as well...
> 
> ...


if it's just a formality to get the name registered in IMED/Avicenna, then why only 5 private colleges (Cmh, Fmh, LMDC, RLMC & UoL) get there names registrated yet, out of 12?#confused


----------



## imrankharal (Sep 20, 2010)

masterh said:


> Dude, Frontier has a very low merit.. And when you'll come into the job market, You'll be disregarded much and you might face unemployment afterwards.. Because, in Punjab, no one accepts Frontier..


who told u that frontier is diregarded?have u forgot that pakistan institute of medical sciences islamabad prefers frontier students for house job same is true with services institute of medical sciences lahore. Last time Ist 3 students for housejob in both sims and pims on merit list were frontier students. For ur kind information I also tell u that frontier student had made record score in usmle 2 years before which still has not been broken by any pakistani medical student.In abroad frontier is also prefered on other private schools..the canadian govt. Only give student loan to student going to aga khan and frontier only why??? It is 2nd oldest private medical college in pakistan.only two medical colleges of pakistan have collaboration with universty of calgary canada one is aga khan and other is frontier. And u have wrong information about merit, i tell u that one of my friend who got 901 marks in fsc but failed in clg test could not get into frontier but he got admsn in shifa.


----------



## imrankharal (Sep 20, 2010)

infact there is no comparison of frontier with cpmc if u talk about reputition. No one knows about cpmc but fmc is known world wide. Frontier degree could not be challeged anywhere because it has successfully completed its 17 years. As far as fame is concerened only 4 medical colleges are of well repute viz aga khan,baqai,frontier and shifa.


----------



## imrankharal (Sep 20, 2010)

masterh said:


> Dude, Frontier has a very low merit.. And when you'll come into the job market, You'll be disregarded much and you might face unemployment afterwards.. Because, in Punjab, no one accepts Frontier..


mbbs degree is not monitered by punjab,sindh,balochistan or nwfp for ur kind information it is monitered by pmdc.frontier has completed 17 years but never been challenged by pmdc.who gave authority to challege frontier degree.


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

masterh said:


> IMED recognition and Avicenna Directory Inclusion is not the basic demand here, once a college gets it's affiliation with PMDC, the college administration just had to fill in a few forms and send them to these authorities.. So, you shouldn't worry about it, it's a matter of just a month or so..
> 
> CPMC has it's flaws and advantages as well...
> 
> ...


but wapda teaching hospital is also affiliated with cpmc...


----------



## imrankharal (Sep 20, 2010)

lite_lord said:


> but wapda teaching hospital is also affiliated with cpmc...


though wapda hospital is there but this is not a busy hospital and also not a big one.


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

lite_lord said:


> but wapda teaching hospital is also affiliated with cpmc...


where u took admission lite_lord?


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

imrankharal said:


> though wapda hospital is there but this is not a busy hospital and also not a big one.


agreed...#yes


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

imrankharal said:


> though wapda hospital is there but this is not a busy hospital and also not a big one.


Bhatti hospital is a big 1 with cpmc, i dont think; it's also deserted....#yes

moreover Central Park hospital is under construction at the site of college.......it will be hopefully completed by the clinical training starts for this batch.#happy

atleast residents of central park society will jam-pack this hospital.


----------



## Justina12 (Aug 8, 2010)

FMH in lahore or dow medical collge(not DIMC)


----------



## imrankharal (Sep 20, 2010)

dow for sure


----------



## Justina12 (Aug 8, 2010)

thanks


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

anas90 said:


> Bhatti hospital is a big 1 with cpmc, i dont think; it's also deserted....#yes
> 
> moreover Central Park hospital is under construction at the site of college.......it will be hopefully completed by the clinical training starts for this batch.#happy
> 
> atleast residents of central park society will jam-pack this hospital.


where are you going?
I still not received any responce from cpmc,have you?
Where is bhatti international and is it croweded?
You are going for mbbs or bds?


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

lite_lord said:


> where are you going?
> I still not received any responce from cpmc,have you?
> Where is bhatti international and is it croweded?
> You are going for mbbs or bds?


i don't know much about bahti hospital, but its not the time for considering these issues......#yes think of admission only.#sad

i contacted cpmc today, the person said; 'there is no local seat now......if some foreign seats will be vacant, then we will give it to you as a local seat, but for that.........keep waiting!'#sorry

RLMC says; merit is still hanging at 71%!#baffled

i'm tense...........thinking of Bds from Fmh.#eek

what is your programme?


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

imrankharal said:


> dow for sure


why are you favouring frontier?
What are you doing?
Are you the student of frontier?


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

anas90 said:


> i don't know much about bahti hospital, but its not the time for considering these issues......#yes think of admission only.#sad
> 
> i contacted cpmc today, the person said; 'there is no local seat now......if some foreign seats will be vacant, then we will give it to you as a local seat, but for that.........keep waiting!'#sorry
> 
> ...


but i have applied in cpmc two days ago,what you stated,in that prospect i don't have any chance in cpmc?


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

anas90 said:


> if it's just a formality to get the name registered in IMED/Avicenna, then why only 5 private colleges (Cmh, Fmh, LMDC, RLMC & UoL) get there names registrated yet, out of 12?#confused


You see, even UOL is registered with IMED/Avicenna and RLMC got it's registration even before the start of it's first batch.. So, only PMDC recognition is the key..

For Registration, every PMDC recognized college should write a letter of recognition request and post it to the mentioned authority address, with required documentation, like PMDC recognition letter, Health Ministry approval etc, Just a xerox copy of those documents and within a month, the college's name is displayed on IMED/Avicenna list.. Those who write the application get the recognition, those who don't, they don't get it..


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

anas90 said:


> Bhatti hospital is a big 1 with cpmc, i dont think; it's also deserted....#yes
> 
> moreover Central Park hospital is under construction at the site of college.......it will be hopefully completed by the clinical training starts for this batch.#happy
> 
> atleast residents of central park society will jam-pack this hospital.


Anas bro, I have many people who study at CPMC, basically, the problem with Bhatti Hospital is that, it's bed occupancy is not consistent, Out patient department is okay.. But, surgeries done there are very few and basic.. and the Clinical side, Professors are good but not at par with those of Old Hospitals or other Medical Colleges..


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

anas90 said:


> i don't know much about bahti hospital, but its not the time for considering these issues......#yes think of admission only.#sad
> 
> i contacted cpmc today, the person said; 'there is no local seat now......if some foreign seats will be vacant, then we will give it to you as a local seat, but for that.........keep waiting!'#sorry
> 
> ...


Shalamar's closing UHS aggregate this year is 79% and CMH's 80% #yes


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

lite_lord said:


> but i have applied in cpmc two days ago,what you stated,in that prospect i don't have any chance in cpmc?


did they conduct your interview?

if not, then ask for your interview date.


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

lite_lord said:


> but i have applied in cpmc two days ago,what you stated,in that prospect i don't have any chance in cpmc?


i'm telling you the exact wordings of admission office bearer........contact: 03224120389

& now there are very thin chances in cpmc!#sad

did you take decision for frontier#confused


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

masterh said:


> Shalamar's closing UHS aggregate this year is 79% and CMH's 80% #yes


its useless for me to think of cmh or shalamar.#sorry


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

masterh said:


> You see, even UOL is registered with IMED/Avicenna and RLMC got it's registration even before the start of it's first batch.. So, only PMDC recognition is the key..
> 
> For Registration, every PMDC recognized college should write a letter of recognition request and post it to the mentioned authority address, with required documentation, like PMDC recognition letter, Health Ministry approval etc, Just a xerox copy of those documents and within a month, the college's name is displayed on IMED/Avicenna list.. Those who write the application get the recognition, those who don't, they don't get it..


Hashim bro! tell me a simple thing;
WIKIPEDIA in its article 'USMLE' mentions; 'Attending a school listed in the IMED is a requirement for eligibility for the USMLE.'
International Medical Education Directory - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

if its a month game to get international recognition; then how come the established colleges didn't get registeration yet?


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

anas90 said:


> Hashim bro! tell me a simple thing;
> WIKIPEDIA in its article 'USMLE' mentions; 'Attending a school listed in the IMED is a requirement for eligibility for the USMLE.'
> International Medical Education Directory - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> if its a month game to get international recognition; then how come the established colleges didn't get registeration yet?


Yawr, simple si baat hai, IMED recognition ki zarurat tab hoti hai, jab ek batch outgoing ho.. Matlab, If a batch has passed the 5th year MBBS exams, and they are ready to do USMLE.. Filhaal, it's not a requirement for CPMC, because they don't have an outgoing batch at the moment nor do Shalamar needs it right now.. Although, Shalamar is listed on Avicenna Directories and is doing the required paper work for IMED.. PMDC recognition is the key..


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

masterh said:


> Yawr, simple si baat hai, IMED recognition ki zarurat tab hoti hai, jab ek batch outgoing ho.. Matlab, If a batch has passed the 5th year MBBS exams, and they are ready to do USMLE.. Filhaal, it's not a requirement for CPMC, because they don't have an outgoing batch at the moment nor do Shalamar needs it right now.. Although, Shalamar is listed on Avicenna Directories and is doing the required paper work for IMED.. PMDC recognition is the key..


Ok ThankS..............so its not a big deal to get the name registered in lists!#yes

moderators sometimes delete posts typed in languages other than english.#eek


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

anas90 said:


> Ok ThankS..............so its not a big deal to get the name registered in lists!#yes
> 
> moderators sometimes delete posts typed in languages other than english.#eek


Just the first sentence is in Urdu..


----------



## shanikhan (Dec 23, 2009)

masterh said:


> Dude, Frontier has a very low merit.. And when you'll come into the job market, You'll be disregarded much and you might face unemployment afterwards.. Because, in Punjab, no one accepts Frontier..


Do you have any facts and figures #angry give them or I am going to sue you in the court! 

I am kidding but Please don't spread lies!


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

shanikhan said:


> Do you have any facts and figures #angry give them or I am going to sue you in the court!
> 
> I am kidding but Please don't spread lies!


lolz...


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

shanikhan said:


> Do you have any facts and figures #angry give them or I am going to sue you in the court!
> 
> I am kidding but Please don't spread lies!


Shani, brother.. I had some friends, they passed out, they didn't have many good things to say about the institute, I might be wrong.. I am not stubborn.. I just told lite_lord, what some graduates of frontier had to say..

And I would love to know about Frontier, and surely there are people out there, who might have the same questions regarding Frontier, because, in central Punjab, UHS has established it's monopoly. 

Anyhow, I think, Shani, lite_lord needs your help, you should help him out buddy


----------

